
Automatic Mobile Emergency Alerts [Free Startup Idea] - thiele
http://almoststartup.com/allertia-enabling-automatic-mobile-emergency
======
kylec

        We need a system to push emergency alerts directly to mobile phones based
        on their location without the need for the person to opt-in.
    

I don't understand why this can't be opt-in. Granted, emergency alerts are
something I would want to receive, but I think it's something that should be
provided as an opt-in service, either by downloading an app or signing up with
your cell carrier. My fear is that with a helpless, captive audience, the
scope of "emergency" would slowly creep outward until you're spammed multiple
times a day about the great deals at the Costco in your area. Also, if the
service weren't opt-in, it would prevent competition because users would not
be able to choose which emergency notification service they want to use.

~~~
thiele
Opt-out vs. Opt-in is arguable. Given the severity of alerts, I think opt-out
provides the most utility to the population. These alerts are coming directly
from government organizations, "deals from Costco" should have no bearing on
the decision.

~~~
sinamdar
Totally agree. As I understand it, this is in case of "real" emergencies as
assessed by government bodies. The revenue is not going to come from ads being
served along with the messages. It is going to come from the customization,
implementation and support of the technology.

~~~
thiele
Exactly. (at least in way that I've proposed the service)

------
Ras_
The Finnish Government is preparing just this kind of a system. Launch is
expected at earliest in 2011.

Planning was started after the 2004 Asian tsunami. In 2007 the upfront costs
of an emergency alert system were estimated at 1,5 to 6 million euros. At that
point the Ministry of the Interior decided to mothball the project.

This year we've had record breaking storm damages. It's likely that
development of such system will once again be a priority.

In Finland, mobile emergency alert system is seen as an alternative to current
national emergency broadcasts (tv, radio - similar to EAS). Currently the
system is very stupid - single bear sightings are pushed nationwide in every
broadcast media. It's mostly a matter of too lax regulation on the use of
emergency broadcasts, but ultimately a new, more localized delivery method
would be needed. This would mean SMS emergency alerts pushed through local
cell towers.

For further info on the Finnish project: Google "hätätekstiviesti" and Google
Translate.

------
IgorPartola
A sadly related, but very informative is the Virginia Tech shooting report:
<http://www.vtreviewpanel.org/report/index.html>. I did a bit of work (mostly
code audit) of an emergency alert system at a University and it was one of the
most rewarding work experiences I've ever had. Trouble with these systems is
that at least where I worked, they were used to notify people of snow
closings, etc., which made some people very angry: "why are you sending me so
many e-mails, text messages, etc.?"

------
rwhitman
This is very well thought out and presented. Even though the internet hasn't
reached everyone in the world, cell phones certainly are. I could see this
being picked up by someone outside of the US where it hits a little closer to
home

I have actually talked to folks who are working on something similar specific
to africa I believe. And I've done a little thought in this area as well.

I think this approach for a business would make a lot of sense, and probably
would get scooped up by one of the larger players in global mobile
infrastructure pretty quickly. Hope your plan falls into the right hands,
though I imagine the scope of such tech is a little beyond the typical YC-type
startup?

------
rlivsey
In a previous life I worked at a company [1] doing things similar to this [2].
It was great to see it put to use in the 7/7 London bombings, and it certainly
helped save a few lives over the years.

When I left a couple of years ago we were putting the finishing touches to a
new version which was much improved, but it looks like that never launched.

[1] <http://citysafe.org>

[2] <http://communitysafe.gov.uk/>

------
iloveyouocean
I consulted with the Department of Homeland Security about developing a system
almost identical to this in 2005-6. It WAS eventually developed. I could give
lots of valuable insight. Shoot me a message if you are interested.

~~~
thiele
Awesome. Did you consult on what eventually became IPAWS / CMAS? Thanks for
the offer for more insight. I grabbed your email from your profile. If it
looks like the project will get undertaken, will definitely hit you up.

------
wensing
Very informative write-up. At Stormpulse we're already sending emails and are
about to start sending SMS and phone calls via Twilio. I can vouch for the
demand (it's high). Of course, folks still have to opt-in.

------
sinamdar
Alertia is a great idea! The biggest barrier in my opinion will be dealing
with the governments of the 180+ countries than the technology!

------
pragmatic
Weather bug app does this but it's Opt in. First thing my parents want
installed on their phone.

I use it b/c I rarely watch live tv or listen to the radio.

Not sure about the " a system to push emergency alerts directly to mobile
phones based on their location without the need for the person to opt-in."
Seems a little too big brother to me.

